# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dali je dosao kraj?  :-(

## lidać2

U zadnjih tjedan i vise dana kada malena cika mene bradavice tako bole dok vuce...
prije mi se to znalo desavati da zaboli koji dan ali prestane brzo no sada pomaka nema...

inace ima 22mj.ali jos ju nisam mislila odviknuti,i sada uopce neznam kaj da radim...jer kada vuce ja trpim i trpim ali boli za poludit,a nedaj Boze da se malo pomakne ili migolji imam osjecaj koda samo sto mi nije bradavicu iscupala .. :Sad: 

jel to znak da je "kraj" ili je jednostavno tako doslo? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tina55

i meni se neki puta tako dogodi i to od kad ima sve zube, sad će 2,5 godine i još joj dojenje toliko znači da ju ne želim odvokavati pa trpim
probaj dojiti u nekom drugom položaju od uobičajenog

----------


## kli_kli

Znas kako, Novi je sisao aktivno do 4.5 godine, Isidor ima 3.5 i jos uvek sisa, znaci iskustvo nam je tu.
Prolazili smo razne faze kad vilica poraste, i dete ne prilagodi sisanje novom anatomskom obliku, pa bude zeznuto i njemu i meni. 
Onda se vremenom snadjemo, dodje sve na svoje, ako postoji obostrana volja za sisanjem.  :Smile:

----------


## lella.I.B

Ne mora značiti da je došao kraj, ako obje i dalje imate volju i želju za dojenjem  :Smile:  . Bol u bradavicama je česta poteškoća u svim fazama dojenja, i sama znam da nije lako. Dojim kraće od tebe- oko 13mj. i prošla sam situaciju do suza bolne bradavice, što je trajalo 2tj. Radilo se o blisteru na vrhu bradavice koji je, na sreću, prošao sam od sebe. Kada me je baš jako boljelo i dok nisam dojila, napunila sam dlanove toplom vodom i uronila bradavicu. To mi je jako pomagalo da smanjim bol.
  Različiti uzroci mogu dovesti do bolnih bradavica, no ima pomoći.
  Možda je bol uzrokovana gljivičnom infekcijom? Ukoliko se o tome radi, kod djeteta se može primijetiti pelenski osip ili bijele naslage unutar usne šupljine i na jeziku. No, dijete uopće ne mora imati vidljivih simptoma, a simptomi kod mame mogu biti ružičaste, ljuskave, otvrdnule i svrbljive bradavice, ili crvene bradavice koje peku, a mogu biti i ispucale. Također može postojati i vaginalna infekcija. U tom slučaju je najbolje posjetiti liječnika koji će prepisati terapiju i za mamu i za dijete.
  Ako se ne radi o gljivičnoj infekciji, od pomoći može biti vlažan, topli oblog. Napuklu bradavicu dobro je 'okupati' u svježe istisnutom vlastitom mlijeku koje pomaže u zacijeljivanju, a također pruža i antibakterijsku zaštitu.
  Također mijenjaj i položaje dojenja i pazi da malena pravilno prihvaća dojku.
  Meni su puno pomogle cure na Rodinom SOS- telefonu i svima ih savjetujem.  :Very Happy:

----------

